# Sonnenbarsch



## marc77 (12. Juli 2004)

Hi Leute

Ich habe vor ein paar Jahren in einer Fisch&Fang (glaub ich zumindest), mal gelesen, dass Sonnenbarsche geräuchert eine Delikatesse seien. 

Da es hier bei uns im badischen kaum noch einen See gibt der diese Fischchen nicht in Massen beherbergt, kam mir die Idee diese vielleicht auch mal sinnvoll zu verwerten. Allerdings sind die ja nicht gerade groß, bei 10-15cm ist meistens Schluss, ist also schon ne ziemliche arbeit um satt zu werden.

Vielleicht hat einer von schon Erfahrungen mit denen (Küchentechnisch) oder einfach nur eine Idee. Muss aber nicht unbedingt nur die Räuchertonne betreffen.

Na dann tippt mal fleißig

Gruß Marc

Hier ist noch nen Bildchen von einem der wirklich hübchen Gesellen.


----------



## Case (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch*

Würd mich auch interessieren. Hab vor längerem mal nach 'ner Zubereitungsart gefragt, wußte aber niemand was. Die gibts bei uns jetzt wieder in Mengen, wir müssen sie entnehmen, und es gefällt mir nicht Fische rauszuholen ohne zu wissen was damit machen.

Case


----------



## svenskepilk (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch*

Sonnenbarsche sind herrliche Küchenfische! Habe mich davon ein ganzes Jahr lang in Minnesota überzeugen können. Wie bei jedem guten Essfisch würde ich bei der Zubereitung eher wenig Gewürze nehmen. Der Eigengeschmack dieser Fische ist herrlich!. Nur ein wenig Salz und Pfeffer dann in Mehl wenden und anbraten. Ich habe sie immer filetiert. Natürlich schmecken sie im Ofen auch sehr lecker.

Noch ein kleiner Tippp wenn man mal in der Wildnis unterwegs ist und einen gute Essfisch fängt, z.B. auch Forelle, Lachs, oder Zander
Einfach mit dem Spaten ein Loch buddeln bis man auf die Lehmschicht stößt (Voraussetzung ist natürlich das es eine Lehmschicht gibt). Den Fisch Salzen und Pfeffern, auch von innen. Mit nassem Klopapier umwickeln, den Fisch in eine ca. 1cm dicke Lehmschicht einpacken und ab damit in die Glut. nach ca. 15-20 min ist der Fisch perfekt gedünstet! Nun einfach den zu Ton gewordenen Lehm aufschlagen und legger essen.  Salz, Pfeffer, nen Spaten und Klopapier hat man ja meistens beim Campen dabei =)


----------



## svenskepilk (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch*

Eigentlich werden Sonnebarsche schon deutlich größer als 15cm. Die können schon zu Portionsfischen heranwachsen....


----------



## Captain_Coma (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch*

hai,

wir sind von den kerlen bisher zum Glück verschont geblieben...
Kann mir aber auch vorstellen, dass die einfach gebraten legger sind...
Außerdem sinds geniale Aquarienfische, aber auf diese Weise kriegt man ja 
kaum welche unter


----------



## barsch_zocker (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch*



			
				marc77 schrieb:
			
		

> Da es hier bei uns im badischen kaum noch einen See gibt der diese Fischchen nicht in Massen beherbergt, kam mir die Idee diese vielleicht auch mal sinnvoll zu verwerten. Allerdings sind die ja nicht gerade groß, bei 10-15cm ist meistens Schluss, ist also schon ne ziemliche arbeit um satt zu werden.


Wachsen könnten die bestimmt das Problem is das es davon so viele gibt das die eben nich wachsen (verbuttet) --> was aber ohnehin nich erwünscht wäre, denn wer will Sonnenbarsche in seinem Gewässer#c 

Sind echt ne Plage die Viecher, zum Glück haben wir noch keine in unseren Gewässern:m 

barsch_zocker


----------



## marc77 (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch*

@svenskepilk
Hört sich doch mal gut an. Werde es auf jedenfall mal mit räuchern versuchen.

In unseren Seen hier, werden die kaum größer als 15cm. Die meisten sind deutlich kleiner. Als Jungangler fing ich mal einen mit 20cm, ist aber hier bei uns eine sehr große Ausnahme.

@captain coma

dreimal darfste Raten was demnächst wieder in meinem Aquarium rumschwimmen wird :q


----------



## Captain_Coma (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch*

@ marc

In meins wird au noch en Pärchen kommen, wenns mal gescheit eingelaufen ist, sprich nächste woche, nitrat is scho fast ideal 
Die sehen nämlich echt geil aus, die lassen die meisten tropischen Fisch blass aussehen !


----------



## chippog (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch*

muss es doch rezepte in englisch geben??


----------



## Fischfresser (26. August 2004)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch*

Der Sonnenbarsch war der erste Fisch den ich als Angler (mit knapp 3 Jahren) gefangen hab.Das war im Black River in Canada.Schon damals wollte ich den Fisch essen (meine Cousine aber nicht und schmiss ihn wieder rein).

Wenn der doch so gut schmecken soll und mein erster "Probierversuch" vereitelt wurde ist es eigentlich schade das ich hier noch keinen gefangen hab.Eigentlich haben aber alle Barsche die ich bisher probiert hab gut geschmeckt und haben festes Fleisch gehabt.Da braucht man nicht viel dazu tun sonst schmeckt man nur noch Gewürz und keinen Fisch.


----------



## Flußbarschfan (23. September 2004)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch*

Auch bei uns in der Donau und den umliegenden Gewässern kommt der Sonnenbarsch häufug vor. Allerdings sind Exemplare über 15cm eher selten.
Ich habe mal bei ein paar amerikanischen Freunden nachgefragt und die meinten, dass sie die Barsche meißt grillen. Und zwar: Schuppen - die Haut dran lassen! Dann in einer Lake aus Salz, Pfeffer, Chilli, Oregano, Dill für 3-4 Stunden einlegen, abtrocknen und dann mittels Fischzangen auf dem Grill legen. Pro Seite ca. 7-10 Min, dann den Fisch am Rücken aufschneiden, Mittelgräte raus, Bauchgräten entfernnen und servieren. Soll sehr lecker schmecken.
Da sie bei uns nur sehr klein sind, muss ich wohl auf ein Feedback aus dem Board warten.
Im Grunde genommen freue ich mich trotzdem jedes Mal über diesen durchaus attraktiven Fisch! Wenn man sie im Aquarium hat, sind sie der Blickfang unter den Kaltwasserdischen!


----------

